# Mozart Piece



## Pianoforte (Jul 27, 2007)

I am trying to find the name of a particular piece by Mozart. The only way to describe it is the piece starts with quiet strings and then an Oboe quietly comes in which is then soon replaced by a clarinet. The piece features in the Film Amadeus when he performs early on in the film and I've been through the music listings but I just can't find it. Thanks


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Wow, you describe it just like Salieri!  Welcome to TC, Pianoforte. The piece you are looking for is the Serenade No.10 for Winds, KV.361 'Gran Partita'

Here's info on the rest of Mozart's music used in the movie, in case you're interested: http://www.amadeusimmortal.com/movie/musicguide.php


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

One of my favorite moments in "Amadeus", indeed!  

However, I think it's starts off with bassoons, not strings. I love how Salierli describes it in the film.

It's a beautiful moment in the Gran Partita when the lone oboe appears and ascends, then taken over by the clarinet.

Ahhhh, Mozart!


----------



## Pianoforte (Jul 27, 2007)

Thank-you so much for the replys. I now have a copy of the music to enjoy this evening and have discovered a website dedicated to my new favourite film. 

When I listen to Mozart I am fascinated by how he must have been feeling when he wrote it. I like to think I am feeling the same.


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

Here is a very helpful guide to every single piece of music featured in Amadeus. It helped me a lot! I think I have a recording of everything from the movie now... This movie made me discover Mozart to a whole new level when I was younger and I thought her was a nothing but a boring bourgeois icon.

http://www.amadeusimmortal.com/movie/musicguide.php


----------

